# [emerge] packet bloqué... je pête un câble ![resolu]

## BENJI

Salut

Voilà je viens de mettre à jour mon système à jour et le verbose d'emerge me renvoie ce message.

Et comme à chaque fois, même si j'ai bien lu la doc je ne comprends pas comment m'en sortir tout seul sans faire appelle au forum.

Qui bloque qui ? A cause de quoi ? Bref je me fais des noeuds à la tête.

Quelle méthode appliquez-vous pour résoudre ce genre de problèmes.

Merci de m'aider à devenir autonome sur ce genre de cas particuliers  car là je pête mon câble sinon !

```
[blocks B     ] sys-apps/mktemp (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r1)

[blocks B     ] >=sys-apps/coreutils-6.10 (is blocking sys-apps/mktemp-1.5)

Total: 37 packages (33 upgrades, 3 new, 1 in new slot, 2 blocks), Size of downloads: 68,503 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Last edited by BENJI on Tue Apr 22, 2008 2:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ceric35

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-687976.html

C'est pas comme si a chaque "blocking" yavait 10 post sur le forums  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Et comme à chaque fois, même si j'ai bien lu la doc je ne comprends pas comment m'en sortir tout seul sans faire appelle au forum.
> 
> Qui bloque qui ? A cause de quoi ? Bref je me fais des noeuds à la tête.

 

Tu lis le changelog de chacun des paquets concernés par le blocage, en général c'est expliqué  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Surtout, surtout ne pas desinstaller core-utils hein, juste au cas où...

----------

## BENJI

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu lis le changelog de chacun des paquets concernés par le blocage, en général c'est expliqué 

 

Question bête peut-être : Comment savoir ou il est et quel est celui qui m'intéresse ?

----------

## kopp

```
/usr/portage/category/paquet/ChangeLog
```

Et ceux intéressants sont ceux des paquets qui bloquent.

----------

## Desintegr

Ou sinon l'option --changelog d'emerge avant d'effectuer la mise à jour.

----------

## salamandrix

Juste parce que j'y ai été confronté deux fois dernièrement : il suffit d'unmerger mktemp, puis de mettre à jour coreutils (la mise à jour de ce dernier reprend les fonctionnalités de mktemp).

----------

## BENJI

Merci pour l'aide c'est résolu.

J'ai juste un dernier message mais que j'avais déjà avant et à qui je voudrais tordre le coup maintenant.

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies /

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

x11-wm/compiz

```

Je crois que mon frère avait essayé de m'installer compiz, il m'avait dit avoir tout remis à plat mais on dirait qu'il y a un petit reste. Comme je n'y ai pas trempé dedans... je ne sais pas ce qu'il faut modifier.

----------

## xaviermiller

si tu n'en as pas besoin, tu fais 

```
emerge -C compiz
```

----------

## Delvin

Un petit emerge depclean suivi d'un revdep rebuild pour nettoyer aprés peut être pas mal non plus.

----------

## dapsaille

emerge -C mktemp && emerge coreutils 

validé ^^

----------

## Delvin

emerge --oneshot coreutils plutôt non ? (ça doit bien être en dépendance d'un paquet d'autre truc)

----------

## Desintegr

Oui, ça fait partie du profil system, c'est inutile donc de l'avoir dans world.

----------

## BENJI

Bon maintenant que j'ai fait tout ce que vous m'avez dit

```
emerge -C compiz

Un petit emerge depclean suivi d'un revdep rebuild pour nettoyer aprés peut être pas mal non plus.
```

voilà où en est la situation

```
ataualpa ~ # emerge -DuvaN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-wm/compiz-0.6.0" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-wm/compiz-0.6.2-r1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- x11-wm/compiz-0.6.2 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "x11-libs/libcompizconfig-0.6.0" [installed])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for x11-apps/ccsm

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

je fais quoi maintenant ?

----------

## CryoGen

```
!!! Problem resolving dependencies for x11-apps/ccsm 
```

Vire x11-apps/ccsm

----------

## BENJI

Des fois je me demande si j'ai pas de la M.rd. dans les yeux !

C'est bon c'est résolu !

Merci.

----------

